# سؤال لاصحاب الخبرة في الحريق



## pro2020 (3 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا من المهندسين الكرام ان يعطوني مكان المعلومات التالية في كود الحريق nfpa(في اي فقرة بالضبط )
1-protection area limitation per sprinkler
2-sprinkler operation area
3-spacing and location of upright and pendent sprinkler
4- spacing and location of sidewall sprinkler and protection area
شاكرين تعاونكم معنا


----------



## شيخ الحارة (3 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم
في NFPA 13
اعمل بحث Control+F على كل المواضيع اللي انت كاتبها و سوف تجدها بإذن الله .


----------



## esameraboud (28 فبراير 2016)

nfpa 13​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 مارس 2016)

NFPA 13
NFPA13d
NFPA 13r
NFPA 13e


----------

